# Can I add sand to gravel to help with planting?



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I'll be watching this thread as well...I hesitate to add sand or a finer substrate to an established gravel bed because of fears of compaction.It would be easy for the finer sand to compact with the gravel and form an anearobic place.


----------



## scolba (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah that's my concern as well, as I have a fair amount of stinky bubbles in our main tank with PFS. lol. currently I'm scouring the local home stores (well....online) for as course of a sand as I can find. however I think its probably going to come down to actually seeing it in person.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

scolba said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> So long story short, I have a tank (the "classroom tank" in my sig) that is no longer going to the classroom, but rather is staying in our bedroom. I am planning on rescaping it with seiryu stone, some driftwood roots, and then planting it. It will be low tech, low light. Currently its got regular old gravel, so what I'm wondering is, can I add sand to that to help aide in planning, as well as giving it a more natural look? Or will I be asking for trouble?
> 
> Thanks!


yes you can add sand. 

sand will fall sorta like snow flakes through water. think of a snow globe. you can drain the water level down so you can put the sand more accurately where you want them to be. 

your tank will only have gravel and sand as the substrate? I would suggest adding some nutrients for the plants. maybe dirt or dry fertz at the very bottom layer so the roots can grow into it and gravel and sand on top layer for that natural look.


----------



## scolba (Jul 11, 2016)

Dirt would def be my first choice, as I'm not a very religious "doser"...not yet anyway. We have dirt going in the big tank under the pfs, so am still learning along those lines. Would fert tabs in the gravel help in the same way, too? Really, I was hoping to do most of these changes slowly, with the fish still in, but I'm realizing that's probably not very realistic. Probably not terribly safe for the residents, either.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

scolba said:


> Dirt would def be my first choice, as I'm not a very religious "doser"...not yet anyway. We have dirt going in the big tank under the pfs, so am still learning along those lines. Would fert tabs in the gravel help in the same way, too? Really, I was hoping to do most of these changes slowly, with the fish still in, but I'm realizing that's probably not very realistic. Probably not terribly safe for the residents, either.


Yea I would scoop out the fishes and put them to the side while you go construction zone on your tank.

dirt will be a much more solid foundation than fertz tab. Go both to stack up the performance.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I wouldn't put the fish back in right away using my fav,MGOCPM,as it does leech off some ammonia at first.

For sand,my fav is black diamond blasting sand from TSC.20/40 grit.I use that as a cap for the dirt.

I'm actually growing plants pretty well in aquarium gravel in one tank though.It's very aged,and I added root caps.I had originally wanted to replace the substrate in that tank,but no reason to really.


----------



## oval291 (Dec 19, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> I wouldn't put the fish back in right away using my fav,MGOCPM,as it does leech off some ammonia at first.
> 
> For sand,my fav is black diamond blasting sand from TSC.20/40 grit.I use that as a cap for the dirt.
> 
> I'm actually growing plants pretty well in aquarium gravel in one tank though.It's very aged,and I added root caps.I had originally wanted to replace the substrate in that tank,but no reason to really.


I have been looking at the reviews for MGOCPM on Amazon and they don't seem favourable.....I take it you have never had any issues?


----------



## 17mars (Dec 8, 2016)

I added sand on top and the gravel worked its way up. However, the result wasn't too bad looking. In fact the combination looked more natural. If you're worried about compaction why not add some MTS unless you already have them?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

oval291 said:


> I have been looking at the reviews for MGOCPM on Amazon and they don't seem favourable.....I take it you have never had any issues?


It might not work that great for terrestial plants,But I've done 2 tanks with it and they grow like crazy,I can barely keep up with the trimming.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1135354-rebooted-spec-v-now-dirt.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1130058-nuvo-10-first-dirted-tank.html

I need to post updated pics on these.They're both full.


----------



## oval291 (Dec 19, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> It might not work that great for terrestial plants,But I've done 2 tanks with it and they grow like crazy,I can barely keep up with the trimming.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1135354-rebooted-spec-v-now-dirt.html
> 
> ...


Ok great to know thinking of trying some. Do you use C02?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

oval291 said:


> Ok great to know thinking of trying some. Do you use C02?


No co2.I'm strictly low tech.


----------



## oval291 (Dec 19, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> No co2.I'm strictly low tech.


Ok I will teardown my 90 gallon and put in Miracle grow with with a pool filter cap.


----------



## SeaCur (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about compaction, people use only sand and are fine with stirring substrate. Gravel would only make it easier than sand alone.


----------

